# Red Bellies



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone think it would be alright to have one or two Red Bellies in a 40 breeder? filtration would probably be a fluval 205 and an AC 50.

And also, how do you tell them apart from the red bellied Pacus? Thanks guys


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

i wouldnt advise keeping only two red bellies together because one will undoubtedly become the aggresor and wind up killing the other....so i would go with three, however a 40 is prolly going to be too small....its your tank so you can do what you want...thats just my two cents....also a piranha has its eyes above the mouth line whereas a pacu has its eyes directly in line with the mouth....piranhas look more like a bulldog than pacus......thats my 2 cents


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

Isujustice05 said:


> i wouldnt advise keeping only two red bellies together because one will undoubtedly become the aggresor and wind up killing the other....so i would go with three, however a 40 is prolly going to be too small....its your tank so you can do what you want...thats just my two cents....also a piranha has its eyes above the mouth line whereas a pacu has its eyes directly in line with the mouth....piranhas look more like a bulldog than pacus......thats my 2 cents


Alright, so just one?


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

for a 40B tank one will be happy in there for quite a long while.

if you can't do 3, do 1, I've got one alone right now in a 30L tank and he's a fingerchasing freak of a RBP. (granted he did kill the other 3 that I had with him when they were small in a 55 and that's why he's alone..)

Yeah, I'd do 1 if I was you, will be easier to keep the tank clean and for the filters to keep up.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

A 40 breeder I would say is fine for a time....its a larger footprint then a 55 by depth isnt it?


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

notaverage said:


> A 40 breeder I would say is fine for a time....its a larger footprint then a 55 by depth isnt it?


Yeah im pretty sure its wider than a 55g.

I guess one it is than. I'm pretty new to this stuff, I have a bunch of other FW fish and turtles and what not, but P's are a whole new thing for me. Is their adifferent species of pirahnas that stay smaller? I was hoping on keeping a red belly in a 40B for its whole life, or alteast a year or two until I have more room for a bigger tank.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

What size of reds are you going to be housing in there?


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

StryfeMP said:


> What size of reds are you going to be housing in there?


The one they have at the lfs is about 3-4 inches atm.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

oen: you will def be fine for a while
three: you might be fine for a bit but sooner than a "year or two" you will need to upgrade
i have three in a 30gal long, but i know its only temporary, they are about 3 inches, and they love it.
gl
welcome to the site!


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

Nick g said:


> oen: you will def be fine for a while
> three: you might be fine for a bit but sooner than a "year or two" you will need to upgrade
> i have three in a 30gal long, but i know its only temporary, they are about 3 inches, and they love it.
> gl
> welcome to the site!


Thanks man... Ill probably just look into one..


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

Thats pretty mature to only look into one. 40gallon breeder is a great size tank. the 18" depth allows for alot more options, I'd see if you could get your hands on something a little larger from a sponser here.....like a mac/sanchezi, etc.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Crazewiteboi said:


> nobody?


piranhas have a more blunt lower jaw juding out with sharper, triangular teeth. pacus have a more of a over bit with the lower jaw being back, with more of flat teeth then tringular teeth. they're omnivores, while piranhas are carnivores.


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

swack said:


> nobody?


piranhas have a more blunt lower jaw juding out with sharper, triangular teeth. pacus have a more of a over bit with the lower jaw being back, with more of flat teeth then tringular teeth. they're omnivores, while piranhas are carnivores.
[/quote]

Thanks thats good info!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Personally, if it were me, I'd put 5 reds in there at that size, then upgrade to a larger tank within a year so as to not stunt their growth.


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

StryfeMP said:


> Personally, if it were me, I'd put 5 reds in there at that size, then upgrade to a larger tank within a year so as to not stunt their growth.


The problem though is that Im not sure I will be able ot get a bigger tank next year..I'm only 15 on a tight budget/tank space.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

In my opinion, you could do 3 Red Bellies for quite a while in a 40 breeder. I like those tanks better than a 55 because of its depth.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

If you're not sure you'll be able to get a bigger tank, just get one.


----------

